# First Zombie Car Trip from California to New York



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/driverless-car-begin-cross-country-trip-sunday/story?id=29807224


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

Time to look for other jobs! Cause Travis Kalanick told you so!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

nicoj36 said:


> Time to look for other jobs! Cause Travis Kalanick told you so!


POST # 2 /nicoj36 : Bored-to-Tears Bison
says "Time for
Friend of Wax Johnny Depp to look for
Another Website to Troll." Because
Combined Membership told you so!

Bison bellows "BOOYAH!"
"Wax Man Fan" looks confused.


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 2 /nicoj36 : Bored-to-Tears Bison
> says "Time for
> Friend of Wax Johnny Depp to look for
> Another Website to Troll." Because
> ...


Go back to your country of Kalanickistan!


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

puber said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/driverless-car-begin-cross-country-trip-sunday/story?id=29807224


Will this come to Dupont circle at Washington Dc ?


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

There is just to many what if's with this driver less car technology! no way it will happen just like the drones to deliver packages not going to happen!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

You welcome.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

joe flood said:


> There is just to many what if's with this driver less car technology! no way it will happen just like the drones to deliver packages not going to happen!


Driverless cars just mean that a car bomb doesn't even need a driver. Has anyone even considered that?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

joe flood said:


> There is just to many what if's with this driver less car technology! no way it will happen just like the drones to deliver packages not going to happen!


Especially in a nation led by over regulating nannies. Sure, the technology is there. But it is far from perfect, and will not come close to perfection until most cars on the road, including emergency response vehicles, can communicate, and humans become more predictable.

During the pursuit of such perfection, tragedies will occur. When they do, more than one handful of politicians and advocacy groups will push for some new special law to prevent that tragedy from occurring again.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> You welcome.


POST # 7/KGB7: O U T S T A N D I N G !
Mike Judge just
keeps getting better'n better. Could NOT
STAND "Beavis & Butthead". Liked "King
of the Hill", but "Silicon Valley" is abso
Hysterical, too bad "Curly" is SO obno-
xious in Real Life.

Why do You think they Show #[F]Uber
as a Hot Air balloon ? Maybe Mike &
Casuale Haberdasher are like-minded
in thinking that a "Gasbag" runs the
Racket!

What say You Sydney Uber ?
Same question UberRidiculous ?

Bison smiling broadly!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Driverless cars just mean that a car bomb doesn't even need a driver. Has anyone even considered that?


POST#8/@Fuzzyelvis:I N T E R E S T I N G 
Unless You want to
call DHS first, I will be discussing this
Very Thoughtful suggestion of Yours
with Bison's Only Cousin (on the Haber-
dasher side d'familia). Aforementioned
Cousin is Retired USAF Intelligence and
stays up-to-date with ActiveDuty peeps
in Several Branches of Gummint AND
Private Knowitall Outfits.

Way to look there Houstony Girl!
You HAVE an unanswered PM
Y'know. Just sayin'.


----------

